# Hydration Bladder in a frame bag?



## podrunner (Nov 21, 2010)

I have seen a few comments from riders using a hydration bladder in a frame bag. Does anyone have any experience with this? It sounds like a great combination to me. I have a Revelate Tangle frame bag and would like to give it a try. Are there any issues with "draw from a bag mounted horizontally? etc? I appreciate any feedback you might have. Thanks


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

seems like it would work well. you would want a bite valve that keeps air from getting back in to the pack, OR just make sure the hose outlet is at the lowest point on the bag. i have not done this myself though.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

I did a test run with a 6L bag filled up about half way in a frame bag that sits all the way in the bottom of the frames main triangle. I didn't like the feel for a couple of reasons. The pack bulged out and frequently my ginormous (LOL) calves would rub. The sloshing seemed to be detectable, but I am willing to chalk that up to an overactive imagination. It also seemed like it would be stressful on the pack.

I wound up carry a full 6L MSR dromedry and a 3L HydroPak on my back and did not have any issues at 46 years old and 155lb.

I might consider having something custom made, but if you set up bike up correctly for carrying the weight on your back then you should be ok.


----------



## podrunner (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks Bill and GHam, good advice on the bite valve. I am only looking to carry about 100 oz in the fram bag to eliminate carrying the back pack. I am a big guy 6'1" and 220 and want to avoid the back pack especially in hot weather when I need the fluid the most!


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

I can relate to the no hydration pack on back thing ..I went through that a few years back. You might consider getting the MSR dromesdry bag as it holds it's shape better than most and can with stand oiling and freezing. The tubes for drinking directly out of the bladder are sold separately. tho.


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

*here's mine*

I use a platypus 2L reservoir with the soda cap type opening. The big, camelback style openings just take up too much space in the bag.
I route the hose up to the bar and keep it clipped to a cable by a name badge alligator clip thing. 
Works great, the weight is very centered and low so it really is not very noticeable. Manuals, jumps, other foolhardiness is not significantly affected. The benefits are obvious (no backpack).


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

And that setup ^^^ holds about 1.75L max water with cell phone, couple cliff bars, couple gels, tube, and patch kit.
The above is maximum capacity for that Jandd bag, note the pump attached to the frame. If I want to carry a bit more I put on the seat bag.


----------



## podrunner (Nov 21, 2010)

Stumble, Thanks for the info and pic your setup looks like what I am looking for!


----------



## mikeridesabike (Feb 16, 2009)

stumblemumble said:


> I use a platypus 2L reservoir with the soda cap type opening. The big, camelback style openings just take up too much space in the bag.
> I route the hose up to the bar and keep it clipped to a cable by a name badge alligator clip thing.
> Works great, the weight is very centered and low so it really is not very noticeable. Manuals, jumps, other foolhardiness is not significantly affected. The benefits are obvious (no backpack).


Is that this pack:?

Frame Pack


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Maybe a hydro bladder with some airpressure to squirt the drink up to you =
Hydration Packs with In-line water Filters and Pack Bladders by Geigerrig

WHen my pack needs a new bladder considering this one....


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

stumblemumble said:


> I use a platypus 2L reservoir with the soda cap type opening. The big, camelback style openings just take up too much space in the bag.
> I route the hose up to the bar and keep it clipped to a cable by a name badge alligator clip thing.
> Works great, the weight is very centered and low so it really is not very noticeable. Manuals, jumps, other foolhardiness is not significantly affected. The benefits are obvious (no backpack).


Nice. I want to try this.


----------



## hnetsrik (Aug 15, 2008)

I went this route two years ago and have never looked back. I bought my frame pack from Joe Tonsager, J.Paks LLC he makes custom frame bags after you send him a template of your frame. My reservoir is on the non drive side and can hold a 100oz bladder, non drive side also has two pockets for other stuff. The drive side is one big pocket that holds my pump, pump straps hold it in place, and two small ockets for my multi tool, snacks, etc. The possibilities are practically endless. Joe is a pleasure to deal with, very customer focused, he is a mountain biker, and knows what our needs are and designs accordingly.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Have my jpak on order! Looking forward to losing the backpack!


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Had my paks for awhile now, love not carrying a backpack anymore. Due to my frame I had to go to a smaller hydration bladder but if concerned I can always haul more water on the front forks. HIGHLY recommend jpaks and getting a frame bag for 90% of the population! 


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Working awesome.

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

Not exactly what you're talking about, but: Under-The-Seat Bike Hydration System

One of my buddies uses this for XC racing. He likes it.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

With longer and cooler rides I've found that it can freeze in the tubing even if I blow the water into the bag. So I've taken to carrying a regular water bottle on the fork in the insulated bag. 98% of the time no issues but sometimes you just have to expect the unexpected!


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## brunowagb (Apr 5, 2015)

*Hyration bag on full susspension bike*

Just made a bag to hold my water













It holds 70 oz and the hose stays in place with a little help from velcro.
Sorry about the upside down pics.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Keeping it simple... easy to grab, never falls out.


----------



## cxgray (Apr 29, 2015)

I ended us using a Topeak Mondopack XL on the seat post in addition hydration backpack for long, hot rides with no water source.

Topeak® Cycling Accessories ? Products - MondoPack XL

In the Mondopack XL, can put in a completely full 2l Camelbak bladder, food, tools, cycle first aide kit, arm warmers with just a bit of room to spare. This pack easily clears my back tire and keeps weight over seat post. I just swap the bladder and supply line when using. I considered the other options on MTBR forums, but they were either too large or expensive.


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

Put this inside of that. Fill with water. Suck all of the air out.








Mount on bike. Wrap tube over bars. Hope your knees don't rub.








Ride all day.


----------



## valleyofdawn (Oct 6, 2010)

This pack has a low profile and won't bulge as much. Your repair kit, etc. could fit in the center.
https://www.amazon.com/Source-Outdo...1469356149&sr=8-1-catcorr&keywords=source+wlp


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

I just started doing this as well, works great! I use a 100 oz bladder in my Rouge Panda bag, also some food, sandwiches whatever. I feel it helps during high speed cornering keeping a lower center of gravity. It's VERY hot here so it's nice to not have to wear the back pack! 

Still working on a system so the tube is long enough to drink while riding, but still able to stow so it's not in the way and flopping all over lol.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Not the best picts since the binge is in the cluttered garage......
Tube comes from pack, up stem and around left side. Attached with I'd badge holder that is retractable keeping it from falling down. Does it flop around a little? Yes but never been in my way or distracted me.










Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## JW.dvdt (Jan 25, 2014)

for those of you with longer hoses that need a management system

Hydrapak Elite Quantum Clip > Accessories > Hydration > Hydration Pack Accessories | Jenson USA

edit: 
I also run my Geigerrig 100oz (3L) pack in my Salsa framebag. I can't even ride anymore with water on my back. It's either a pack in the framebag or a few bottles of water for a ride.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Rcksqrl said:


> Not the best picts since the binge is in the cluttered garage......
> Tube comes from pack, up stem and around left side. Attached with I'd badge holder that is retractable keeping it from falling down. Does it flop around a little? Yes but never been in my way or distracted me.


Good idea, Ill have to find one of those ID badge things, thanks!


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

JW.dvdt said:


> for those of you with longer hoses that need a management system
> 
> Hydrapak Elite Quantum Clip > Accessories > Hydration > Hydration Pack Accessories | Jenson USA
> 
> ...


Camelbak has something similar I was looking at the other day too, will give that a shot thanks! CamelBak | MAGNETIC TUBE TRAP for biking and hiking hydration packs


----------



## dtanner (Aug 11, 2017)

Thanks for all the ideas here. I wrapped up the details for one solution here:
Mountain Bike Frame Hydration Hack · The Witty Ginger


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Good Christ this looks whacked out to me. For a bunch of different reasons. Do people really despise CamelBaks that much? Do they not have bottle bosses on their frames? Does this not affect the ride quality of the bike?


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I run the bladder hose out the top compartment main zipper opening, that way it is easy to remove to fill or have handy at night. I just lay the hose over the loop bar and tuck the end between cables or straps. I like being able to tuck the hose completely back inside the framepack at times, where it is protected from weather or other conditions. This keeps things simple and clean.


----------

